

How come HN isn't displaying anyone's submissions to HN? - Xoxox

I click on a number of Hackers News user&#x27;s submissions and nothing appears. Hope it gets fixed so. Or HELP!
======
dang
You just helped me figure out a bug I was trying to track down. Thanks! Also,
sorry. Please stand by.

Edit: should be fixed now. Sorry for the inconvenience.

